# Wanting to put a plow on my 83 CJ7



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

hi all. first time poster, but i've been lingering for a while. i've got an 83 cj7 that i'd like to put a plow on. my usually snow removal methods get the job done, but it's time consuming. i have a snowblower and a 60" plow on my atv, a yamaha grizzly 700. they do a good job, but like i said it's time consuming and they have their limitations.

i can usually find some old meyers or western plows for cj's on craigslist. some for cheap, $200-300, some for more money, $800+ that usually have been refurbished. i've been eyeing this one.. a refurb. western for $850. looks to be complete i think.. http://nh.craigslist.org/pts/2173959009.html how's the price on that? high, decent? does it sound or look like it's missing anything?

i do have some "unknowns" to consider though. my jeep is fairly modified. it's got a 4" spring lift (BDS springs), 35" tires, dana 44's front and rear, TBI chevy 350, TH350 tranny, dana 300 xfer case plus other unrelated stuff. now, i imagine that these "cj" plows i see, like the one in the link, is electrically and hydraulically config'd for a stock cj, no? i'm wondering what kind of obstacles i'd run into putting one of these on with a chevy v8. honestly, i don't know the first thing about how they're hooked up under the hood, elec. or hyro.

as far as the lift goes, i'm certain i'd need to modify the mount a bit so the plow sits angled properly, but that's not much of a problem. i can fab fairly well.

i imagine my jeep would make a pretty stout little plow rig, especially with the 350, it should plow pretty good. i've considered putting a plow on my daily driver, a nissan titan, but i don't want to beat it up. plus, plows for that are pretty spendy in comparison. i appreciate any info, insight, tips etc. thanks!


----------



## yamahagrizzly (Dec 29, 2010)

as far as being lifted it can be done, just fab the brackets to be lowered so the plow frame and sit level.
motor and tranny combo doesnt matter all that much. as long as you have good traction it will push snow and only being a 6 foot blade it should have no problems.
elec/ hydro is just the plow end doesnt matter what vehical its going on. 
as far as how the elec/ hydro is hooked up. there is a engine mounted hydro pump that attaches to the motor. then the elec side is the controls that operate the plow left/ right up/ down


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks for the info. i figured it would be an engine driven hydraulic pump. i guess the engine mounted hyro pump would be incorporated in the serpentine system, it may require a longer belt depending on the diameter of the pulley on the pump. that would be one of those things i'd just have to wait and see. 

i'd have to figure out how to run the lights though.. i would imagine that having them run by a simple switch, off their our fuse would work. like aux. lights.


----------



## snowplowdog (Nov 26, 2009)

I run a 90 wrangler with a 6.5' Meyer on it. I bought the plow used, and fabbed my own mount for it. It wasn't too difficult to do & works out good. 
As far as lights go, with my 3" body lift the stock lights are plenty high that I don't even run plow lights the stock lights work fine.


----------



## yamahagrizzly (Dec 29, 2010)

if you work on your jeep u can add the plow. 
as far as lights dont get fancy add a power switch and a on/on switch for high and low beam. put some quick disconnects on and use the same switch for your off road lights


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks guys. turns out that this setup in particular is elec/hydro so i wouldn't need an engine driven pump. just a few elec. connections, tweak the mount, and i'm good to go. i'm gonna go look at it this week if it's still for sale.


----------

